# CEM liquid tamox



## rgprestige15 (Jul 25, 2010)

does this product from CEM require the conversion factor most liquid nolvas need?( i.e. about 3ml at 20mg/ml = 40 mg nolva pill rather than 60mg) I am trying to get the dosing correct for my soon to begin PCT.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 26, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> does this product from CEM require the conversion factor most liquid nolvas need?( i.e. about 3ml at 20mg/ml = 40 mg nolva pill rather than 60mg) I am trying to get the dosing correct for my soon to begin PCT.




GREAT question..actually, we overdose the formula at the beginning of suspension such that it comes out to a TRUE 20mgs/mL.

-CEM


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks +1 for CEM


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 27, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Thanks +1 for CEM


agreed......


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 29, 2010)

CEM, do you guys carry a research HCG formula?


----------



## tballz (Aug 2, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> CEM, do you guys carry a research HCG formula?



No they do not.  HCG is a controlled substance that can not be sold as a research chem.


----------

